# So who is going Kempton?



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

So who is going kempton this year and if your selling what are you selling?:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bradley said:


> So who is going kempton this year and if your selling what are you selling?:2thumb:


Moi, but i'm just dropping off my Tarentola chazalaie as someone reserved it
Don't think I'll have any money so just going for a look around, 4 days before my birthday, would of been able to get something if it was those few days later


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Im going and with a bit of luck I will find a couple of high yellow/tang hypo leopard geckos


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

would really like to pick up a P.Lineata


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I would like to go but not sure yet - it's the final day of my week off - wish I had the following week booked now too! I wish it was me collecting Wedgehead from Chris18 though. I find that gecko absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Lily said:


> I would like to go but not sure yet - it's the final day of my week off - wish I had the following week booked now too! I wish it was me collecting Wedgehead from Chris18 though. I find that gecko absolutely fascinating.


Its a good epo just last year was so packed so this year if we do go we will be setting off to get there early


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Miss Lily said:


> I would like to go but not sure yet - it's the final day of my week off - wish I had the following week booked now too! I wish it was me collecting Wedgehead from Chris18 though. I find that gecko absolutely fascinating.


Lol I wish I could give him to you as i know he'd be going to an excellent home with you too!

ReptileBreeder.co.uk is going and has a few Oz Geckos which are very tempting, i have an empty 30x30x45 and it's rather tempting to fill it with a strophurus gecko or a eurydactylodes agricolae as they're stunning.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Stop it Chris! I really want to go now! Got no room for any more vivs and I just know that there'll be something there that I just HAVE to bring home, lol!


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

im going :2thumb: look forward to seeing some of you there :grin1: im not planning on buying anything, just looking forward to seeing all the reptilians :mf_dribble:


----------



## thrashback90 (Mar 12, 2011)

im going  will most likely come home with something i never intended to get though :whistling2:


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

I'm going  hopefully ill find a nice mack raptor or sunglow or sunglow raptor female leo for my male


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

for anyone who syas I have no intention of buying anything wait till you get there then you will all be like oh look at thet nice reptile lets have him! :whistling2:


----------



## Shortie123 (May 11, 2010)

I'm going too, I also went last year and it was packed, I think I might have to camp in the car park over night to beat the que! Waited over an hour to get in last time :bash:

If anybody is meeting up from here for a chat it would be nice to meet a few faces behind the username :2thumb:.

Hannah


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

We will be there with the few beardie bubas we have left :2thumb:


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm thinkin about it, however I'm not into hugely cramped busy places and don't really know if I will or not


----------



## chameleonboy1598 (Jul 25, 2011)

Im going and are planning just to get supplies for my cham:lol2:


----------



## jakey173 (Jul 23, 2011)

Im going, ill be on the look out for a couple of nice female leos :2thumb:


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

jakey173 said:


> Im going, ill be on the look out for a couple of nice female leos :2thumb:


D: the female leos are mine :devil: haha


----------



## jakey173 (Jul 23, 2011)

Chino said:


> D: the female leos are mine :devil: haha



Oh yeh? haha Im shure there will be more than enough leos there i only want 2


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

jakey173 said:


> Oh yeh? haha Im shure there will be more than enough leos there i only want 2


haha i was joking  i wish i could take them all but i'd be abit short on space and money haha


----------



## jakey173 (Jul 23, 2011)

Chino said:


> haha i was joking  i wish i could take them all but i'd be abit short on space and money haha



I know what you mean mate but 2 will do to start wish i could have more but like you said need alot of space


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i went last year an shared a table with slurm, i think it was the better show compared to donny an kidderminster last year in my opinion.

i will be there this year, with a few leos


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

jakey173 said:


> Im going, ill be on the look out for a couple of nice female leos :2thumb:


Not if I get em first, lol:war:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

dont forget about all the road closures on the area on that day, the only way in is from the staines direction
stooopid 2012 cycling practise :bash:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Me, the other half and my daughter are going, after a beardie and a royal, I have the cash, they make the decisions, so unfair!!:lol2:


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

bluepoolshark said:


> Me, the other half and my daughter are going, after a beardie and a royal, I have the cash, they make the decisions, so unfair!!:lol2:


I'm just impressed that you have a partner and still have cash, lol!


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

NewtyBoy said:


> I'm just impressed that you have a partner and still have cash, lol!


She is better than me at saving cash as it happens!! My 2 hobbies of reptiles and triathlon are bleeding me dry!!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> dont forget about all the road closures on the area on that day, the only way in is from the staines direction
> stooopid 2012 cycling practise :bash:


I will be going and will either be on the lookout for a nice Fat tailed gecko, a coiuple of Steno's or an Ornate horned frog.:2thumb:

I'm not familiar with London and will be driving down so could you explain the road closers a bit more, please.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

yes I would also like to know the above


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

we will be there with royals,corns,housesnakes etc


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## geckos'n'torts (Apr 17, 2009)

im collecting a gold dust day gecko and on look out for amphibs


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

We have 2 tables with corns and mossy frogs


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm after some M. Balfouri - anyone going to be selling any??? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm going to be picking up quite a lot! 

Living in Scotland, i thought i'd make a 'thing of it' and go to London for the whole weekend. Luckily one of my friends has relatives in Ealing and they have been nice enough to let us stay there for the weekend, a bonus as it's only 20minutes from Kempton! Also, coach tickets from Kinross to London, return have only cost me £16! Bargain! haha so other than the outrageous money i'll be spending at the show, it will be a cheap weekend lol.

I'm picking up... (all leos)
1.0 patternless stripe, tangering ruby eyed radar. (proven)
0.1 tangerine stripe het radar
0.1 the deepest orange radar i have ever ever ever seen (snake eyed)
0.1 banded ruby eyed radar
0.1 tangerine patternless stripe het radar


I already have a looovely super snow, super snow enigma and tangerine bell het radar up to a nice healthy breeding weight, i should have quite a season! 

Website will be up and running soon, i'll keep you all updated  and wish you all the best of luck for the show!


----------



## thrashback90 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm after some E. Agricolae if anyones selling any:whistling2:


----------



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

I'm going! After a giant leo (or just a really big gecko if you don't believe in the giant gene), plus a veiled cham. If there are any African bullfrogs I may be tempted into purchasing one of those!

Is anybody staying overnight in the Sunbury on Thames Travelodge on 13th August, by the way?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

We will be there with Coldblooded, I understand they will have an offer on T5 lighting at the show.

We will also be at Hamm.

John


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

Luckily I have been offered a ride by some very generous people so will be attending Kempton.
I've never been before but, am going in search of Mangrove Snakes or Red tailed racers also, a friend wants me to pick a male Leopard Gecko up for him preferably some fancy morph as, he plans on breeding.

I've heard you have to be a minimum of 16 to purchase anything, if this is true thats fine by me.

Does anybody know if there are going to be any Mangrove Snakes for sale?


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

snakeman8 said:


> Does anybody know if there are going to be any Mangrove Snakes for sale?


 i wouldent mind knowing this eather


----------



## ermine_x (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll be going.

Will anyone be selling normal female hognoses?


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

as kempton will be my first show, i would like to know if vendors will supply tubs etc for transporting reps or will i need to take something suitable with me and carry it around?


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

Dealers tend to provide tubs for transport home, never yet been handed a loose animal at a show.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

It's in the show rules tubs must be provided 
Come find me and say hi Shane, long time no chat!


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> It's in the show rules tubs must be provided
> Come find me and say hi Shane, long time no chat!


will do jo, see you there.:2thumb:


----------



## Rosel (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm coming! I'll be the n00b no-one recognises.:2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Rosel said:


> I'm coming! I'll be the n00b no-one recognises.:2thumb:


Make sure you come say hi then - I'm on the gemstone dragons/RS dragons table


----------

